

Printing images in the terminal with 9 lines of Ruby - astro-
http://radek.io/2015/06/29/catpix/

======
donatj
That's neat but I'm sure those gems are far more than 9 lines. I was expecting
something more like: [https://donatstudios.com/Damn-Simple-PHP-ASCII-Art-
Generator](https://donatstudios.com/Damn-Simple-PHP-ASCII-Art-Generator)

~~~
astro-
You're absolutely right.

I was trying to showcase what can be easily done with things that are there.
And in particular the possibility to use RGB directly in the terminal.

Really like your ASCII art generator, by the way!

------
vezzy-fnord
I've always thought the fact that our modern VTEs still being stuck in pure
text mode is a regression. We've already settled on terminal control being
VT-100 (or more accurately ANSI sequences).

Given experience from prior windowing systems like rio and Oberon, why isn't
it standard fare to have programmable text, built-in text processing in
terminal windows and bitmap images? TUIs are only the tip of the iceberg, and
the inclusion of aforementioned features would obsolete plenty of use cases
for GUIs, along with making a lot of task automation so much easier.
Application launchers and things like "let me hack a quick script to do a
processing job" then become unnecessary.

~~~
nine_k
The above has been tried in mid-1990s, with some success, then suddenly
exploded, and now we ended up with HTML5 + CSS3.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
No, the web is nothing like what I had in mind.

------
thomasfl
It's scripts like this that makes programming fun.

------
betandr
Really like this! Merging text with a png to render to the terminal could be
the future of cowsay! ;)

------
tremendo
"This is not the Star Trek actor you're looking for…" (Patrick Stewart /Capt.
Picard, not Leonard Nimoy /Spock). Love the script BTW, great work.

~~~
astro-
Whoops. Thanks for pointing it out! I fixed it right away, sorry about that.

------
MattBearman
Very cool! Did you specifically choose RMagick over MiniMagick?

~~~
astro-
Thanks! No, it was the one that came up first on Google I guess. Since all
that I'm using is change_geometry and resize! I might switch it over to
something more lightweight.

Made a note here:
[https://github.com/pazdera/catpix/issues/1](https://github.com/pazdera/catpix/issues/1)

Thanks for the suggestion, Matt!

